# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Sự khác nhau giữa hộp số Harmonic & Hộp số Hành tinh?

## Gamo

Chào các bác,

Em mới mua mấy con motor có đầu giảm tốc ghi chữ Harmonic. Thấy một dạo các bác cứ rú rít vụ Harmonic & chê hộp số hành tinh. Do đó có cao thủ nào có thể giải thích giùm em sự khác nhau giữa 2 loại hộp số này được ko?

----------


## nhatson

harmonic có cái hột vịt ah


hành tinh em ko thấy có hột vịt

----------

Gamo, writewin

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

muốn biết thì bác mở ra xem là biết ngay mà, bên e còn có loại ball, cycloid nữa

----------


## solero

Bác có thể xem cấu tạo qua 2 video sau:

*Planetary Gears*



*Harmonic Gears*



Theo như em thấy thì Harmonic có một vài ưu thế như sau:
+ Hầu hết là không có độ rơ
+ Cấu tạo gọn nhẹ
+ Có thể làm cho tỉ lệ truyền lớn (lên tới 1:250)
+ Độ ồn thấp

Nhược điểm:
+ Em chưa thấy con Harmonic nào có tỉ lệ truyền dưới 10. Thường thì từ 45,50 trở lên
+ Lực tải không cao vì còn phải tỉ lệ với độ mềm của bánh răng (hình ovan thay đổi méo liên tục).

----------

anhcos, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

harmonic hành tinh vẫn có độ rơ từ 1-3 arcmin ( 1 arcmin = 1/60 độ ), còn harmonic gear thì zero backlash .... Lực tải có cao hay không thì tùy theo dòng nào , em có cả cuốn catalogue của nó có thể tra ra thông số dễ dàng... lực tải của nó không nhỏ đâu.

          Đa số hộp giảm tốc của hãng harmonic toàn là thẳng trục nên việc tự hãm là thấp hơn so với các hộp giảm tốc lệch trục ( như bánh răng trục vis) , loại bánh răng trục vis cũng có loại không độ rơ ... bánh răng thì mỗi răng của nó gắn 1 bạc đạn đũa , còn trục vis được gia công chuẩn xác để cho mỗi bạc đạn đũa đó lăn trên rãnh đó trong lúc truyền động. Đa số các hộp giảm tốc dùng cho trục A của máy công nghiệp dùng các loại này vì tận dụng nguyên tắc tự hãm cao của nó.... Còn bây giờ các trục A đời mới thì dùng thẳng con DD servo luôn rồi, kể như hộp giảm tốc đã lạc hậu.

----------

Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thank kiu các cao thủ nhe :x

----------

